# $3 stick steer lock.



## JoshKeller (Jan 12, 2016)

Made this up with a pretty heavy hinge. Motor does not move at all while trailering. Just a simple heavy duty lasp hinge.


----------



## overboard (Jan 12, 2016)

Simple and effective; that's a good idea! =D>


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 13, 2016)

Genius.


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2016)

Awesome! :beer:


----------



## KMixson (Jan 13, 2016)

As long as it doesn't flip into place as you trying to steer the boat it should work fine.


----------

